
Start Up Chile Entrepreneur Responds to Investor's Departure - jamesjyu
http://thenextweb.com/la/2011/12/27/start-up-chile-entrepreneur-responds-to-investors-departure/?awesm=tnw.to_1CNiK&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_source=Twitter&utm_content=Start-Up%20Chile%20Entrepreneur%20Responds%20to%20Investors%20Departure
======
wyclif
_One of the many things entrepreneurs must do is to show your supporters that
you will do whatever it takes to succeed._

I really hate the "entrepreneurs/founders will do whatever it takes to
succeed" trite phrase. It's common on developer and founder blogs and should
be retired due to overuse. Does anyone think that founders and startup people
will actually, for example, sacrifice their firstborn child or amputate their
arm to make it in the business world?

Now, obviously the author is engaging in hyperbole, and doesn't really think
people should sacrifice "whatever it takes." But that just goes toward my
point. We know it's unnecessary to say it to prove we're serious, so why don't
we stop using it and replace it with real-life language based on commitment,
intelligence, trust, and hard work?

------
oguz
As being the same round with Rich, I couldn't be agreed more with him.

------
keeptrying
The VC should have really figured out his commitment to Chile before
announcing to the world that he's starting a $40 million fund.

But then again how do you raise a $40 million fund without screaming it at the
top of your lungs. He probably knew going in that he was risking his
reputation by doing this.

~~~
Geekette
Agree that he should have figured out his commitment to Chile. Since funds
usually run on 10 years, doesn't that imply a 10+ year commitment from him?

As I commented on the other thread discussing his interview, I don't get how a
foreigner with NO solid local business connections expected to raise $40
million within 6 months in a conservative environment. The govt inviting you
does not mean keys to the banks/the wealthy's pockets.

------
diegogomes
interesting point of view.

